# Gaggia Baby Class: backflushing



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

I was about to try to backflush our (office's) Gaggia but am not sure anymore if I should continue. It doesn't seem to have the nozzle the Classic has and according to what I read in here (http://home.surewest.net/frcn/Coffee/3way/1.html) it might not be a good idea as I suspect it could be the case that it has "the 3-way valve between the pump and the boiler...".

Any help appreciated.









(Damn, I was hoping I could do it before leaving work today ...)


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Time to RTFM me thinks......


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

I always say dont backflush, just descale regularly and you are ok

mark


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

http://www.cafegaggia.co.uk/manuals/New%20Baby%20Class/433207500_NewBaby06_Class_Rev01_Istr.pdf



> Descaling:In hard water areas, minerals found in the water will accumulate and affect operation of the unit.
> 
> Approximately every two months (this can vary depending on use and water condition), clean
> 
> ...


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

HDAV, I did read the manual (in fact the first thing I've done). But with everyone talking about backflushing their machines (including the Classic) I was wondering if I should also do the same. It's a 2nd hand machine which I've descaled 3 times in less than a year - we always use filtered water and it only takes ~2 coffees a day, during working days.

I have the feeling the taste of coffee was slightly better before, so I thought that could be due to accumulated oils, etc...

Thanks


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Without the 3-way valve there's not much to backflush. As long as you take the shower screen and dispersion disc (if it has one) out for a good scrub and maybe a soak, that's all you can do without taking the machine apart.

edit - sorry you're saying it does have the solenoid valve


----------

